# Dateien u. Unterordner aus Ordner auslesen



## Blackvirus (16. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe zu dem Thema zwar schon ein paar Dinge hier gefunden, doch entweder funktionierts nicht, oder es ist nicht genau das, was ich brauche!

Es geht um folgendes:
Wie kann ich aus einem Ordner alle Dateien u. Unterordner auslesen

Das ganze muss in C sein!

Ich brauche es nämlich für ein Projekt in der Schule u. wir dürfen nur C verwenden!

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe!

MfG

Blackvirus


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Januar 2005)

Und welches Betriebssystem


----------



## Blackvirus (17. Januar 2005)

für Windows (XP)


----------



## Endurion (17. Januar 2005)

In Standard-C sollte die Funktion _findfirst ein Ansatz sein.
Speziell für Windows wird FindFirstFile draus.


----------



## Blackvirus (17. Januar 2005)

könnte mir jemand bitte ein beispielprogramm zeigen?

MfG

Blackvirus


----------



## Mark031969 (17. Januar 2005)

#include <stdio.h>
#include <dir.h>

int main(void)
{
   struct ffblk ffblk;
   int done;
   printf("Directory listing of *.*\n");
   done = findfirst("*.*",&ffblk,0);
   while (!done) 
   {
      printf("  %s\n", ffblk.ff_name);
      done = findnext(&ffblk);
   }

   return 0;
}

Ist direkt aus der Hilfe von Borland C++.
Habe ich getestet, es funktioniert.

MfG Mark


----------

